# Quill Growth After Mites



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

I scoured the forums both here and at C&H to see if this had already been asked, but I couldn't find anything, so I apologize if I missed it. 

My hedgehog Thaddeus had a pretty bad mite outbreak last summer. It was my first experience with mites in my hedgies. It took two rounds of Revolution to get rid of them. It's been nearly a year since we got them taken care if, but his quills still haven't grown back completely. He isn't bald by any means, but he certainly has much less than he did pre-mites. 

Any type of infection or detergent allergy was ruled out - it was definitely mites. Shortly after getting rid of the mites I saw several new quills grow back, but not enough to replace the ones he lost. His skin looks great, not dry at all. He is on a diet of Royal Canin Lite (can't remember the number right now) and Blue Buffalo supplimented by meat, veggie, and fruit baby foods. He drinks bottled water. He will not eat mealies at all. I suppose there could be some other allergy that I'm not aware of, but I don't know how to go about discovering what it is. He has normal poop, appetite, and activity level. And he has the same personality he's always had, so by all other appearances he seems to be a healthy, happy boy. 

I'm starting to lose hope that he'll ever get the original volume back. Is it possible for them to just never come back after mites? Is this just something that I'm freaking out about for no reason? I would really appreciate any input you guys have. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

After Sasha had mites it took a few months for all the quills to grow back but I didn't see what he looked like before the mites so maybe he had more quills. He sounds like he is pretty healthy so I want to say "I wouldn't worry about it" but I'm really not sure. Hopefully someone will know more about it.


----------

